# Best furring strips?



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

I need some 1/4" furring strips to fur out the studs in my bathroom. All I can find at Home Depot are precut 4' sections that seem almost like balsa wood. What's the best material to use for furring strips and can I avoid having to cut them to the 11/2" width to go over the 2x3 studs?


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

Doesn't really matter what the furing srtips are made of because all they are is backing. Your fasteners go into your studs and thats what is important.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

If you have a table saw then just take a 2x4 and cut the width that you need for the shim. If you need an 8 foot long shim then cut the 2x4 (8 foot long) the full length at the 1/4 thickness. Cheaper to buy one 2x4 and cut it then to buy shims. You can cut custom wide shims this way.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Thanks, I don't have a table saw though.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Ask a neighbor or a friend with a table saw to cut you what you need.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

J187 said:


> Thanks, I don't have a table saw though.


 *Why don't you mount a skill saw to a piece of 3/4" plwood with a slot cut for the blade then flip it upside down and clamp to some saw horses and then just clamp a piece of 1x4 for a fence. Instant table saw.*


----------

